# [solved] can't boot with newly compiled kernel

## bendeguz

############

Duh, it was a lilo misconfiguration. root= was pointing to wrong position  :Embarassed: 

############

Hi!

Guess what, I need some help, please:)

So here it is: If I install a new kernel, i can't boot form it. Looks like it doesn't matter which version it is. (Maybe it is related to some updates in the past.)

I can boot in kernels I already have. For example I use .33 now. But if I recompile this version it does strange things on boot. I tried to recompile .31 kernel with working .config, but happens the same thing:

during OpenRC it can't find /lib/modules/<kernel-version>/modules.dep 

it is there, so maybe it can't read

it also can't set the time correctly

the boot process is much faster, so i think some of the daemons won't start but there are no error messages

if i get to login, my computer's name is not what i set, but localhost

and one more: i cant login with neither my user nor with root

after reboot i can boot with my .33 kernel compiled earlier

Any of you guys have seen that kind of problem?

Thanks for the help.Last edited by bendeguz on Tue May 04, 2010 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## rufnut

 *bendeguz wrote:*   

>  I tried to recompile .31 kernel with working .config, but happens the same thing:

 

Looks like a few things are happening,  so I will look for the biggest problem. 

I wonder if you have tried "make oldconfig" when you updated your kernel after placing the "working .config" in the new kernel directory ?

 :Smile: 

----------

## bendeguz

 *rufnut wrote:*   

>  *bendeguz wrote:*    I tried to recompile .31 kernel with working .config, but happens the same thing: 
> 
> Looks like a few things are happening,  so I will look for the biggest problem. 
> 
> I wonder if you have tried "make oldconfig" when you updated your kernel after placing the "working .config" in the new kernel directory ?
> ...

 

Well, I emerged .31-r10 kernel yesterday and simply copied my .config from the /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo to /usr/src/linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10. Then make menuconfig to check everything is okay, and make && make modules_install.

----------

## Muso

Do you then copy the bzImage to /boot?

You'll probably need to mount /boot && cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot

----------

## bendeguz

 *Chopinzee wrote:*   

> Do you then copy the bzImage to /boot?
> 
> You'll probably need to mount /boot && cp /usr/src/linux/arch/x86_64/boot/bzImage /boot

 

Yes, i did that.

----------

## bendeguz

I have done an emerge -e system one month ago because I had issues, but didn't help. Then I rebuilt gcc and glibc, too.

I don't know if it is related to my problem:S

----------

## rufnut

 *bendeguz wrote:*   

> I have done an emerge -e system one month ago because I had issues, but didn't help. Then I rebuilt gcc and glibc, too.
> 
> I don't know if it is related to my problem:S

 

"emerge -e system" shouldn't hurt unless you changed the config files severely.

You should really use "make oldconfig" when updating a kernel too as it will inform of any new changes to the kernel tree.

Two more things: 1. make sure your "usr/src/linux" symbolic link is updated to the kernel you are compiling.

                            2. Have you considered "genkernel" it can make compilation and setup easier especially if you use the correct ".config"

Good Luck

----------

## bendeguz

update: i can't boot my previously compiled kernels, for example .31, and i'm sure they're fine because i used to use them

could it be openrc related problem? but it's fine with the one kernel i'm using now (.33).

is the kernel_linux use flag means that it reads the /usr/src/linux?

----------

